# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of March 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Have a conversation with a dolphin (yes flipper!)



PS.  I've been told that these tasks have been too easy, let's see how everyone does with this one.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

omg Seeker...I love it!!! I always try to visit the ocean anyway. I'm so excited to try this one. 

By the way, I was wondering...instead of having 1 lucid task a month (since so many people have ideas for tasks) maybe you could make like 2 and then you can choose which one you want to do, or you can do both?? Also that way if someone fails with one maybe they can try the other. I dunno, just a suggestion.  ::D:

----------


## Howie

Wouldn't that be wild if you became lucid and had a conversation with a dolphin, but in THEIR language?   ::o:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I hate swimming in LD's water scares me, I always picture it is dark and full of leaches! but If this task was started on the weekends I think I could do it, it's just I'm a very light sleeper, and latley there have been a lot of disterbinces, like my mom has to baby sit, and the the baby crys at night, and my neace comes at 6:00 and watches tv it always wakes me if I try to perform a WBTB becouse I'm realy light sleeping then. but when I get my own house I'm going to go to sleep at 8:00 pm and wake up at like 2:00 pm ( just kidding mabie like 9:00 pm to 7:00 it depence on what time I work.

----------


## Fetish

lmao im gonna try this! hmmm what if i become a DC and the Dolphin is having a Convo with me!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I have to put some optimisom into this so I'll go for it!

----------


## Alca

ha il try this one!

----------


## Placebo

Haha, sounds good
Will try it  ::D: 

I have a few more ideas for lucid tasks, but they might be a little TOO hard  :tongue2:

----------


## bassaddict

Will definitely give this one a go, hopefully I'll just fly to the ocean, command the dolphin to appear, talk and then fly away above the ocean while he jumps in and out of the water. Beautiful  :smiley:

----------


## nina

This is actually a cool task because I've been wanting to recreate a particular memory that was absolutely amazing. I went to Negril with four of my gfs and on our last night there we took a boat on a little cliff diving/snorkeling excursion. As we were returning to our resort on the boat, there was the most beautiful sunset I've ever seen to this day. All of a sudden we saw these dolphins appear near our boat. We had the driver get up close to them and they swam along side us for awhile. I would be so happy if I could recreate this in a lucid (but actually talk to one!) 

ps - I've also been kissed by a dolphin (in the Bahamas) and there's even a picture of it  ::lol::

----------


## Gothlark

Well, I believe I did it last night.  My recall isn't the greatest at the moment, but he basically started acting like one of the evil dolphins from that episode of The Simpsons.  I believe he shot me in the head.   Long story short:

*manifests pool of water in his living room floor with a dolphin in it*
*gives Dolphin human intelligence and voicebox*
*Dolphin puts on a hat and takes out a breifcase*
Me: So, what is it you want?
Dolphin: I want to take over the world.
*Dolphin takes out a gun and shoots me*


Damn you, Lisa!  ::lol::

----------


## the beauty who sleeps

One of my lucid list goals is to swim with dolphins.   Water is ALWAYS appearing in my dreams.   I should think it'd be quite easy to find a dolphin or make one appear, that is IF I can go lucid.   I'm a little curious now though on how a conversation with a dolphin would go.    Would be pretty interesting am sure!





> My recall isn't the greatest at the moment, but he basically started acting like one of the evil dolphins from that episode of The Simpsons[/b]



LOL at the evil dolphin and I've seen that Episode, now I've got that image of the evil dolphins in my head!

----------


## cerebusdreamer

What about Shape shifting Between Dolphin And Human Form?  :-)

----------


## Placebo

Well, it was a really unstable 2 lucid dreams, but I did in fact talk to a dolphin.

I went to a gym (?), and remembered the task.
I met a 'famous' dolphin in the gym, who had decided to leave the ocean.
He spoke like all my other DC's and walked on his flippers, and explained how he left the ocean, etc etc
It was very fuzzy, and silly, and downright stupid

I'll try it again, but in the meantime I'm claiming success (albeit an unexciting one)

----------


## InTheMoment

*Placebo wrote:*



> I met a 'famous' dolphin in the gym[/b]



LoL...At first I thought you were going to say Dan Marino or something.     ::wink::  


*Lucidnina wrote:*




> ps - I've also been kissed by a dolphin (in the Bahamas) and there's even a picture of it [/b]



Well dolphins have quite the reputation of being a bit kinky http://archives.cnn.com/2002/WORLD/europe/...phin/index.html 

I'll give this task a shot, but if the dolphin ends up looking anything like my uncle Frank I'm going to end the dream right there!     ::disconcerted::

----------


## Clairity

Ok.. do you have to talk to the dolphin.. in "dolphin"  ??

If not, then I think I completed the task this morning.

I did WBTB, saw hypnagogic imagery of tiny small green squares and managed to merge into the image.  I remembered the task and found myself hovering superman style looking down over a blue green ocean near some cliffs.  I said nothing but merely "thought" I want to see dolphins.  Two dolphins bobbed up from the water and started jabbering ("eeeeing") at me.  I didn't understand what they were saying and I don't recall what I did next..  I do know that I didn't talk back to them in "dolphin".

Do I get credit for this.. maybe half a credit???   :Bliss:  

If I failed   ::morecrying::  , I'll just keep trying!

----------


## Seeker

OK, I'll give it to you, but you have to keep on trying.

One of the things I'm trying to find out with this task is just what the dolphins have to tell us!  Could be very interesting....

----------


## Placebo

Mine didn't say much other than his silly story of coming out of the ocean and becoming famous  :tongue2: 
I'll try again, and hopefully it'll be more interesting this time

PS: I wonder if people who have read Hitchhikers Guide would be predisposed to a different scenario with dolphins?  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				OK, I'll give it to you,[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I will try to find out for you! Thanks Seeker! 

(I got my wi-ings)  :-)

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Clairity_
> *Ok.. do you have to talk to the dolphin.. in \"dolphin\"  ??
> 
> If not, then I think I completed the task this morning.
> 
>   I do know that I didn't talk back to them in \"dolphin\".
> 
> Do I get credit for this.. maybe half a credit???   
> 
> If I failed   , I'll just keep trying!*



I this applies to what I siad I was just being wierd >




> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *Wouldn't that be wild if you became lucid and had a conversation with a dolphin, but in THEIR language?*



So ya you earned it! congradulations  :Exclaim:

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *One of the things I'm trying to find out with this task is just what the dolphins have to tell us!  Could be very interesting....*



"So long, and thanks for all the fish" I guess  ::D:

----------


## Aphius

Is it supposed to still look like the headstand badge?  ::huh2::

----------


## Alcarinquë

BWAHAHAHAHA! I have completed the task! (do i just get to put to pic in my sig?)

Here is my dream:

I don't remember the part where I became lucid but I do remember becoming lucid.
(Third Person View) I was in a huge orange room with pink (and blue?) monkeys that were jumping up and down.  I remembered that I should do the task so I conjured up a little tiny pool that had a diving board with a dolphin in it.  I went up to the dolphin and said "Hello" and it said "Hello" too.  I then asked "How are you" and it said something in its squeaky dolphin voice and splashed me and swam away. (First Person) I then tried to give myself muscles and it worked for about 1 second, then my body went back to normal.
I woke up.
I remember 3 other dreams from this same night. This was the only lucid one.  I used the technique described here: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12498

----------


## reverie

-headdesk-


I haven't been on DV in a while, so today was the first time I saw the task of the month.

Last night I had an LD, where I was in a museum. Where there were DOLPHINS.

----------


## Sand-Man

I tryed last night...the damn dolphin kept swimming away.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Sand&#045;Man_
> *I tryed last night...the damn dolphin kept swimming away.*



LOL!!    I'm sorry.. I shouldn't laugh.. that was probably very frustrating for you... ( giggle )

Sand-Man, thanks for providing me with my first smile of the day!  ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Is it supposed to still look like the headstand badge?*



Oops, thanks man, I was linked to the wrong image  :Oops:

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Well i had a short LD last night, first in a while, and I spoke with some raccoons, but in english, and only for a little bit. They ignored me mostly, i think they had a superiority complex. twas annying.

----------


## Lucky27

How do you expect me to do this? I don't even speak Dolphin.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Lucky27_
> *How do you expect me to do this? I don't even speak Dolphin.*



Try english, I suspect lucid dolphins are more intelligent than we give them credit for  :smiley:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Aphius
> 			
> 		
> ...



Yay! I'm helping!

----------


## cerebusdreamer

I had a lucid today in the morning. In the middle of the dream I remembered the lucid task and began to ask for dolphins. I was in a street and said many times: "Flipper, Flipper!" :-)

The only dolphin that I could see was a very little one in a garden inside a house. I saw that it was not working and decide to fly and look at the sea. A cow was in front of me and did not want that I leave. After a while I could manage the cow-problem and start flying.

I saw the sea and a big house (mansion) and saw dolphins in there. I went to the house and dive near the dolphins. I talked to one of them but he did not talked back to me. He then changed shape to a man but his nose was a dolphin one.

I think I did not achieve the task. :-(

Seeker, the dolphins have to talk back to us?

----------


## TheUnknown

I'll do this tonight.. even though i really hate dolphins.  (i dunno why, i just hate them in my dreams...)  Can this be considered completed if I blow the dolphin up after I talk to him?  I'm in if that qualifies.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by TheUnknown_
> *Can this be considered completed if I blow the dolphin up after I talk to him?  I'm in if that qualifies.*



Your dream!  You can do anything to the dolphin you wish!  Even make cat food out of him. O_O

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-TheUnknown
> 			
> 		
> ...



Bad Seeker! Bad!

*nina squirts Seeker's mouth with lemon juice*

----------


## Imachinchilla

I did it!!!! Yay!   ::mrgreen::   When the dream started I was by the shore. I remembered the task and went into the water. I only went up to my ankles. I saw a dolphin, but it was really small like the size of a stuffed animal. I said hi. The dolphin said hi back. Then I couldn't think of anything to say. I must have remembered Gothlark's dream because I stupidly asked, Are you evil? The dolphin says yes. Then I get completely freaked out and ran for the shore. I sat down on the sand and the dolphin jumps out of the water into my lap. Then it says something like, but I'm not evil all the time. Then I pet the dolphin for a bit before I get up and start asking random people how to fly. This counts as a conversation right?

----------


## Hate

I'm not sure if I did it. Anyway, I 'm climbing the stairs of our former house when I realize I'm dreaming and remember the lucid task. There's really no water at all nearby, but I decide that there's a sea on the other side of the house. I fly to the other side, and there is a long gulf, a bit like a fjord. I fly towards the sea, and dive into water.

Soon I find a dolphin - not a normal one though. It's purple, small and somewhat foggy. It looks like a dolphin soft toy. Anyway, I start to talk to it. The conversation goes like this:

me: "Hi there!"
dolphin: "Hi there!"
me: "How's it going?"
dolphin: "Pretty well."

The dolphin disappears, and I start to look for a better one. I find one that has clearer silhouette, but it disappears soon as another person comes here. I think he asks me something, and I tell him that "I think there's no proper dolphins in this shitty municipality". Anyway, I was happy that I got an LD as it has been some time after my last one.

----------


## Clairity

Well I realized I was dreaming.. YAY!!   ::lol::  

I became lucid.. YAY!!   ::lol::  

I remember the dolphin task.. YAY!!   ::lol::  

I found a partially frozen lake.. YAY!!
(wait a minute.. a frozen lake with dolphins?)   ::roll::  

I call for dolphins and the dream fades.. CRAP!!    ::?:  

The details are below for those who care to read them.  :-)

I woke up around 3:00 am and went to my living room couch to do the wbtb method.  I did some relaxation techniques and my "I will realize I am dreaming and become lucid" affirmations while looking at my third eye.  After about 10 minutes I turn on my side and try to go to sleep physically but stay awake mentally.

I must have fallen asleep because I wake up slightly and turn on my back.  

I start to see blobs like in a lava lamp.  The blobs then turn into gumballs of different colors bright and vivid floating towards my eyes.  I feel a rush of excitement and remind my self to calm down.  I also try to remember all the stuff I'd read about hypnagogic imagery.. remain calm.. don't focus directly on the images, etc.

The gumballs turn into shapes similar to packing peanuts.  I think "ok.. how do I go lucid from this?"  I try opening one eye and see my living room!  CRAP!! I blew it!.. but when I close that eye, the brightly colored packing peanuts are still there.

Without thinking, I reach out my hand and grab one of the peanuts.  It became wide and sticky like cellophane.  I pull on it and wrap it around my hands like a ball of yarn and use it to pull me into my living room.  There's cellophane all around the walls of my living room and I walk around the walls rolling it until I have a form the shape of a medium size bale of hay.

I walk to my front door, open it and go outside still holding the cellophane bale (which is weightless btw).

Outside is sunny and crisp.. everything is bright and the smallest detail of every leaf, every blade of grass is visible!  For some unknown reason, I wonder if I can use my cellophane bale as transportation.  I put it between my legs and sort of bounce. I keep bouncing and find that I can float on it.

I remember the dolphin task and I float for about a mile until I come upon a beautiful partially frozen lake. 

My mind yells "YES", I hover at the bank and yell "dolphin!.. here dolphin!!".  Then my reason comes to me and I think "you're trying to see dolphins.. not calling a dog"! And then I think.. "a dolphin wouldn't be in a half frozen lake!!"

Well that did it.. the dream starts to fade.  I try to spin but I was still floating on that stupid cellophane bale so that didn't work. I try to grab something to steady my focus but there was nothing I could reach and I woke up.

Seeker.. I promised you I would try to have a dolphin speak with me in english and I'll keep trying!  :-)

----------


## Alex D

Boo ya!  Ended my dry spell and did the task! Though, trust my luck to get a snooty one. 

*Opens his bathroom door to find a bath full of water*

D: Hmm... this gives me an idea...

*Closes and opens door, a dolphin is now in the bath, he does to stroke it*

Dolphin: Will you mind!

D: Excuse me...

Dolphin: Oh great, a smart one.

D: Look, your in my dream, I'm the real one, your just some strange part of my subconsious.

Dolphin: Well I bid you good day!

*The dolphin swims down the plughole, alex turns his garden into an ice skateing lake and flies down to it to skate*



 ::D:

----------


## TheUnknown

well, i didn't do it.. but i did go partially lucid and dream of a lake of beer, in which there was a dolphin.. i tried to eat the dolphin, but failed misrably, hit my head on the boat, and woke up..

CURSE THOSE DOLPHINS!

 ::sniper:: 

(wow this is a sad 300th post)

----------


## Yume

Haha. I have already done that this month. I was forced to go to the underwater zoo with my brother on the day before my birthday. I talked with a dolphin. I felt understood. It made nice shreeking noises that were beautiful. I also conversed with a fox too. It was a wild one. Me and foxes just get along.

Me: Hey how are you?
Dolphin: Shreekkkkkah
Me: Well that's better than me I can assure you that.
Dolphin: Shreekeeeeshreek
Me: I am sure. I am stuck out of the house. My parents are going to do something boring and I get to act like I will have fun.
Dolphin: Shreekeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

It went on. I just am too lazy to post the rest. It was a dissapointing 15th birthday. I talk to animals a lot. I talk to the squirrels in my neighbor's yard. She has a lot of squirrels. 8)

----------


## Zaphod

I like this task.. it just so happens that I was downloading somewhat random songs a few weeks ago, and one was "The Dream of the Dolphin" by Enigma. It's a pretty neat song, too. I haven't done this task yet, so I think I'll try playing this song during a WBTB to get me in a dolphiny mood.  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## Amethyst Star

My birthday is on Monday.  Maybe that day I will be gifted with an LD and be able to perform this lucid task.  I'm tired of only having an LD a month, but alas that is my lot in life.  I'll keep you posted.

-Amé

P.S.  Anyone who can has permission to infultrate my dreams (even in dolphin form)... just don't screw anything up.  'Cause then I'll go lucid and cap yo' butt!

----------


## cerebusdreamer

I did it!!! :yumdumdoodledum: 

Yesterday, in my 13th lucid dream I talked to a dolphin!
I was driving and did find a new road, very new, just paved. As I like to carveboard I decided to see if the road was good to surf in the pavement. In that moment I thought that something strange was happening. I did a RC (pinch my nose) and I became lucid!

I continue to drive the car, put my head out and realized that there was no wind in spite of the velocity that I was driving. Anyone felt the same in car-head-out-situations?

Well, eventually I went to a house and find a little lake where I saw a white dolphin. I asked him something like "what's up flipper" and he talk back to me in the language of the dolphins. He was very happy and easy going. We exchange some more words and I, with a little fear, give the dolphin a kiss, being glad to complete the lucid task for march!

----------


## Seeker

There must have been something in the air last night.

I was walking with a teacher from a local elementary school, I forgot just what we were talking about, so it probably was not important.  I looked around and it hit me, DREAM!  Yeah, I floated about 6 feet off the ground and stared down at the teacher.  What a look of horror on her face!  ::D:   I calmly told her this was a lucid dream and that she could fly as weel if she wished.  I never bothered to see if she flew, because I just shot up to about 1000 feet or so.  I guess I spent 10 minutes just flying around and experimenting with zooming.

Anyway, I knew there was something I needed to do in the dream, it was like "Oh yeah!  The dolphins are waiting!"

The terrain was mountainous, which presented a problem.  I was wondering how in the world I would create a scene with dolphins in the mountains.  I concentrated and thought, "There will be a lake over the next ridge".  After flying over it, I found a somewhat small pond nestled in a rocky valley.  I landed on the shore and began calling out for dolphins.

The came to the top of the water, but were tiny, I mean about the size of a bullfrog.  So cute.  They had very small squeeky voices.  When I asked them how they were doing, they said that they were sad.  I looked around and could see why, the water was stagnent and polluted.  One of them was very sick!

I waved my hand in my best Jedi manner and cleaned up the pond.  All of them were happy and thanked me.  Two of them remained with me near the shore, one came on shore and was bouncing around in the sand he was so happy.  The other was floating, having a hard time getting underwater.  Any of you that have raised fish know how they get before they die.  I knew there was nothing I could do for him.  I didn't see it, but I am sure he was too sick from the pollution and would die.  It was sad, they were cute little fellows.

I then flew off and while flying around, decided to perform Aprils lucid task as well. Yeah, I know it's not been announced yet, I cheated =)

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *There must have been something in the air last night.*



You are right!!! I ended my month long dry spell and was in and out of lucidity a few times last night. My dream recall also is enormous...I can recall about 8 different dreams!!! However, even though there was a TON of water in my dreams last night and I was swimming I was unable to complete this month's lucid task. 

What's weird though, Seeker...is that I too, had dreams about polluted ponds/lakes last night. Had two separate dreams about lakes, one was just dirty, the other was being polluted with some sort of minerals and the water was beginning to turn turquoise and solidify. Really bizarre.

----------


## Placebo

Heh. strange, I had a lucid moment in my dreams last night. And that's after 2 weeks at least of nothing.

----------


## Seeker

Looks like maybe we should take DV down every now and then

----------


## nina

No shit...works everytime for me!! That's so bizarre huh?

----------


## Gothlark

Yeah, back when DV was down in the summer I was having 4 LDs a night.  I try to have one long one per night now.  But yeah, that was before I could LD on will and all.

----------


## Je33ica

my lucid dream actually reminded me about the talking to a dolphin task, because i saw a dolphin calender near the end of my dream.  I spun in hopes of teleporting to an ocean, but I ended up awake in my bed oh wells...

raise da roof en de lucid hizouse

^ da dream, quote by my man Gothlark

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I think I'm getting back into LDing, I might have one this time, if ownly I tried to wake up in the middle of the night more often, and I was not so lazy.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *There must have been something in the air last night.
> 
> I was walking with a teacher from a local elementary school, I forgot just what we were talking about, so it probably was not important.  I looked around and it hit me, DREAM!  Yeah, I floated about 6 feet off the ground and stared down at the teacher.  What a look of horror on her face!   I calmly told her this was a lucid dream and that she could fly as weel if she wished.  I never bothered to see if she flew, because I just shot up to about 1000 feet or so.  I guess I spent 10 minutes just flying around and experimenting with zooming.
> 
> Anyway, I knew there was something I needed to do in the dream, it was like \"Oh yeah!  The dolphins are waiting!\"
> 
> The terrain was mountainous, which presented a problem.  I was wondering how in the world I would create a scene with dolphins in the mountains.  I concentrated and thought, \"There will be a lake over the next ridge\".  After flying over it, I found a somewhat small pond nestled in a rocky valley.  I landed on the shore and began calling out for dolphins.
> 
> ...




Congratulations Seeker for accomplishing the task :bravo: . You inspire us all by setting an example. 

Oh, & BTW, I drempt about dolphins way earlier this month:
I morphed into a dolphin, & saw another dolphin, & we swam w/each other & used echo-location. Then I told him,"Well I completed my dream task, what do you say about playing Nintendo?" He said, "OK!" So we play some underwater Mario, talking to each other in English (yet, I am confused on how I could play Nes w/fins?  :Question:  ). So those of you who haven't done this, just play Nintendo, or watch football w/a dolphin, b/c I don't think that it matters what you are dreaming about doing w/the dolphin.

----------


## Placebo

Alright, I accomplished it for the second time
This time it started with me flying real fast (quite cool for me)
I .. hard to explain.. went into different ... elemental realm thingies? Through pretty coloured air. 
That's when I thought about dolphins and flew down into the ocean, and the colours turned into water-related stuff.

Anyway, I found a cartoony dolphin, who asked me some stupid question. I gave him a cocky reply. Then he swam off.
Sorry to say, I can't remember what the question/reply was  :Sad:

----------


## will.i.am

Wow, I had a great time last night with LDs.  I was lucid sooooo many times! God it was fun! lol  I kept trying to imagin a dolphin but instead I got three dead fish, two pheasants, four turtles (at first) and a ton of frogs!  Not all at once of course, but over the term of my one big dream.  I remember going into my backyard and seeing the turtles walking in my grass.  I ran over to them so I could pick them up but they ran away... and boy they were fast! lol  They ran to the side of my house where a small puddle was.  It was maybe 4ft by 4ft.  in the puddle were tons of baby turtles, all Painted Turtles and looked to be only a year old.  Their colors were sooooo bright, I loved it!  I walked around looking at them and soon, frogs started appearing.  I say one really big one off to the side.  It changed colors, from white with brown spots to a light yellow.  Anyway, I got down to touch it and I said, "boy youre pretty".  The frog turned and looked at me and said some thing, I dont remember what though.  At that point, I woke up and remembered that I still needed a dolphin.  I was able to drift back into the same dream, but this time all the turtles turned into frogs... tons of frogs!  Well I walked down to my pond hoping I could imagin a dolphin in there.  I didnt even make it half way.... my alarm clock went off.  So I thought I should post this while its fresh in my mind.

----------


## Clairity

Cool dreams Will.i.am!  I could picture everything you wrote so clearly.  :-)

----------


## frozen_joth

O.K. I did it. I talked to a dolphin. I was trying out this pirated idea then I remembered to try and communicate with a dolphin. I said' Hey boy come here" In the dolphin language and he said "fuck off I'm an animal" but I understood him. after that I didnt bother trying again.

----------


## plobable

i wish i didn't have a dethly fear fo dolphins  :Sad:

----------


## will.i.am

well we're land locked, so no worries  ::mrgreen::

----------


## plobable

until that simpsons episode comes true

----------


## s0berbob

This would make it a little more interesting (forgive me if someone has alredy suggested this, I didnt read all the pages)
Talk to the dolphin, and try to come up with the next months task.
Dolphins have great ideas.
DOLPHIN POWER :bravo:

----------


## Tron

ARRRg whats aprils task?!?!?!?

----------

